# Long boot time



## sarge66 (Jan 30, 2000)

When I boot up I have to wait about 16 minutes before my desktop shows! Any suggestions?

------------------
Sarge66


----------



## HowdyBubba (Dec 9, 1999)

try a little prog call bootlog analyzer. it's free and you can get it from http://www.vision4.dial.pipex.com/ 
Boot your system with the bootlog option. Hit F8 at bios screen to get into boot menu then choose "logged to bootlog.txt" When windows starts run bla.exe and it will show you what drivers fail to load or the delays they cause. Some bootlog failures are common and you can find some info on them here http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q127/9/70.ASP Let us know what you find out.

Oh yeah, give us some specifics about your system. CPU, Operating System (win95, 98, 98se) amount of memory, recent upgrades or software installs.

[This message has been edited by HowdyBubba (edited 01-30-2000).]


----------

